# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  لمن تبحث عن شامبو للحج ؟

## Orchid2008

السلام عليكم 

أنا حصلت في صيدلية مكة في الشارجة مجموعة بيزلين Beesline 
للحج و العمره و هذه المجموعة تتكون من : 
شامبو للاستعمال اليومي 60 مل خال من العطر خاص ليستعمله الحاج خلال الاحرام غني بالعسل المرطب و زيت الزيتون يحافظ على صحة الشعر و يناسب البشرات الحساسة . 
مرهم بشمع النحل 15 مل خال من العطر وقاية و علاج للحجاج خلال الاحرام غني بالزيوت التي تحمي البشره و ترطبها فعال في وقاية المناطق الجلدية المعرضة للاحتكاك الاحمرار او التسلخ بسبب كثرة المشي و الهرولة عند قضاء المناسك . 
صابونه مرطبة بالعسل 45 جرام خالية من العطر مناسبة لاستعمال الحجاج تركيبتها نباتية غنية بالعسل و الغليسيرين تنظف البشره و ترطبها . تلائم البشرة الحساسه . 

المجموعة وايد زينة و سعرها 25 درهم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## الرحاله

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نور ايمان

سلمتي


و حج مبرور

----------


## نفرتيتي*

مشكوره و يزاج الله خير 
و الله يسر أمور كل الحجاج

----------


## الحلــوه

هلا اختي مشكووره 

بس شي نفس الصيدليه في بوظبي

----------


## ام ندى ...

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## cute me

تسلمييييين

----------


## سلرا

وين نقدر نحصل مثل هالشئ في ابوظبي؟

----------


## ro7uae

مشكورررره يالغاليه وما ننحرم .... ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بربريزا

انا بشرتي دهنية وايد .. تنفع لي هالمجموعة؟؟

----------


## منان

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## أم بوعوف..

يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## Orchid2008

مفيده لكل انواع البشره .....

----------


## فتوح ف

مشكورة ..وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## um_najla

مشكوة يزاج الله خير.............................

----------


## lilyflower

> مشكوة يزاج الله خير.............................

----------

